# White Family Beats Down Cops--no One Gets Shot.



## spacetygrss (Jun 6, 2018)

https://www.theroot.com/white-family-beats-down-2-police-officers-miraculously-1826622347

*White Family Beats Down 2 Police Officers, Miraculously No One Gets Shot*






Screenshot: WBAL TV
This is one of those stories where if I were writing it about a Black family, it would have an entirely different headline and an entirely different outcome, because that’s how these things work in our society right now.

A husband, wife, their son and an unidentified juvenile relative were all arrested in Middle River, Md., when a family gathering got out of control. WBAL TV reports that police were summoned to respond to a domestic disturbance, and when they got there, all hell broke loose.

*When officers arrived on the scene, they encountered Beverly Davis—who they described as being confrontational and aggressive. When her husband Gary Davis tried to intervene, she turned and began attacking him. *

*When an officer tried to stop Beverly from assaulting Gary, Gary reportedly turned on the officer and held him in a chokehold until he fell unconscious. *

So of course the other officer pulled out their gun and started laying people down, right? Wrong.
*
When the second officer tried to get her partner out of the chokehold Gary was holding him in, the couple’s adult son Scott Davis reportedly attacked her. *

So now you have two police officers getting their ***** whipped by three people. *Police said a third officer also tried to pull Gary off the officer he had in the chokehold, only to be jumped by Beverly and Scott. *

Somehow, some way, these officers obviously never feared for their lives even though they were getting the **** kicked out of them by the Beverly Hillbillies—so no one was shot multiple times as they charged at the officers and kicked their asses.

The three adult Davis family members as well as their juvenile accomplice were eventually arrested and charged with multiple crimes, with Beverly facing two counts of assault on a law enforcement official.

They were taken to jail, and the two officers who caught the fade were treated a local hospital for non life-threatening injuries.

No word yet on whether or not the Davis family was given their celebratory trip to Burger King.


----------



## MzLady78 (Jun 6, 2018)

Must be nice.


----------



## spacetygrss (Jun 6, 2018)

White Privilege is real. Anyone who says otherwise is a fool or just being willfully ignorant.


----------



## tibb1908 (Jun 6, 2018)

It's remarkable how much clout wp have and they chose to act like this.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jun 6, 2018)

If you don't fear for your life enough to pull a gun when the life is literally being choked out of you by a white person then any further claims of fear of an unarmed black individual should be treated as fairytale, yes? Oh wait, no? Oh ok.


----------



## cocosweet (Jun 7, 2018)

Hmph...


----------



## TaraDyan (Jun 7, 2018)

They all look inbred.  Every.single.one.


----------



## jamaica68 (Jun 7, 2018)

Well here's another reason why I won't shed a tear for a cop if they are shot/killed!


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (Jun 7, 2018)

Choked him unconscious and managed to live to tell the tale.


----------



## Petal26 (Jun 7, 2018)

Is that blood on her hair?


----------



## PuddingPop (Jun 7, 2018)

This has to be a joke!
Literally choked a police officer out on top of whooping their arses and came out unscathed?
Those officers deserved those arse whopping then. Hope they enjoyed them.


----------

